# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > بحوث ومقالات في القانون الجنائي >  هل تجوز المعارضة أو إعادة المحاكمة في الحكم الغيابي الصادر في جنحة من محكمة الجنايات

## اشرف سعد الدين

تنص الفقرة الأولى من المادة 395 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية بعد تعديلها بالقانون رقم 95 لسنة 2003 على أنه  "  إذا حضر المحكوم عليه في غيبته أو قبض عليه قبل سقوط العقوبة بمضي المدة يحدد رئيس محكمة الإستئناف اقرب جلسة لإعادة نظر الدعوى ، و يعرض المقبوض عليه محبوساً بهذه الجلسة ، و للمحكمة أن تأمر بالإفراج عنه أو حبسه احتياطياً حتى الانتهاء من نظر الدعوى ، و لا يسقط الحكم الغيابي سواء فيما يتعلق بالعقوبة أو التعويضات إلا بحضور من صدر ضده الحكم جلسات المحاكمة ..... " . 

و مفاد ذلك النص أن الحكم الصادر غيابياً من محكمة الجنايات يسقط و يعاد نظر الدعوى من جديد ، و ذلك بشروط  معينة ،  توجز في حضور أو القبض على المتهم الغائب ، و حضورذلك المتهم جلسات المحاكمة المعادة  ،  إلا أن  نظام السقوط لا يسري على جميع الأحكام الغيابية الصادرة من محكمة الجنايات ، و إنما يقتصر السقوط على الأحكام الصادرة في الجنايات فقط  دون الجنح و المخالفات ، فالمادة المشارإليها سلفاً وردت تحت الفصل الثالث المعنون ( في الإجراءات التي تتبع في مواد الجنايات في حق المتهمين الغائبين ) ، و إذا كان الأمر كذلك فما هو الوضع بالنسبة للأحكام الصادرة من محكمة الجنايات في الجنح المقدمة إليها ؟

يحكم المسألة الراهنة المادة الرقيمة 397 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية ،  و التي تنص على أنه :
" إذا غاب المتهم بجنحة مقدمة إلى محكمة الجنايات تتبع في شأنه الإجراءات المعمول بها أمام محكمة الجنح ، و يكون الحكم الصادر فيها قابلاً للمعارضة  ".

و إذن فالجنحة المطروحة على محكمة الجنايات ، لا يسقط الحكم الغيابي الصادر فيها بالقبض على المتهم أو حضوره  و تعاد المحاكمة من جديد اثر ذلك كما هو الحال في الحكم الغيابي الصادرفي جناية ،  و إنما تسري في صددها أحكام المعارضة في الحكم الغيابي الصادرفي جنحة ،  فيكون للمتهم المحكوم عليه غيابياً أن يعارض في الحكم ، و يغير ذلك لا يسقط الحكم ، بل يصبح قابلاً لأن يصير نهائياً بعدم المعارضة فيه و بعدم استئنافه ( في هذا المعنى : دكتور/ رمسيس بهنام – المحاكمة و الطعن في الأحكام – طبعة 1993 – ص 35 ).

و الجدير بالذكرأن العبرة في هذا المقام بالوصف الذي ترفع به الدعوى إلى محكمة الجنايات ،  بحيث إذا قدمت الدعوى بوصف كونها جناية ، فيسري حينئذ نص المادة 395 و يخضع الحكم الصادرفيها غيابياً لنظام السقوط ، أما إذا قدمت الدعوى بوصفها جنحة فلا يسري عليها نظام السقوط ، و إنما يخضع الحكم الصادر فيها غيابياً لنظام المعارضة كطريق من طرق الطعن في الأحكام ،  و على ذلك ، فإذا كانت الدعوى مرفوعة بوصف الجناية و تبين للمحكمة أن الوصف الصحيح للواقعة هو جنحة طبقت القواعد الخاصة بالجنايات ، و يسري على الحكم الصادرغيابياً حينئذ نظام السقوط ،  و إذا رفعت الدعوى إلى محكمة الجنايات بوصفها جنحة و تبين للمحكمة أن الوصف الصحيح للواقعة هو جناية طبقت القواعد الخاصة بالجنح ، و كان الحكم الصادر منها غيابياً قابلاً للمعارضة فيه .

فقد قضت محكمة النقض بأن :
" إذا كان الحكم المطعون فيه قد صدر غيابياً بإدانة المطعون ضده عن التهمة الأولى بوصف أنها جنحة شروع في سرقة ، إلا أنه لا يعتبر حكماً غيابياً صادراً من محكمة الجنايات في جنحة و قابلاً للمعارضة ،  إذ العبرة في مثل تلك الحالة بالوصف الذي رفعت به الدعوى ، فإذا رفعت بوصفها جناية فيسري في حقها حكم المادة 395 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية  ".
( نقض في 12/4/1984 احكام النقض س35  ق91  ص414 – مشار إليه بمؤلف الدكتور/ حسن صادق المرصفاوي – المرصفاوي في قانون الإجراءات الجنائية في مائة عام – 1997 – ص 1476 )

كما قضت بأن :
"  مناط التفرقة بين نص المادتين 395 ،  397  من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية هو الوصف الذي ترفع به الدعوى ،  فإذا رفعت بوصفها جناية سرى في حقها المادة 395 من القانون المذكور و يبطل حتماً الحكم الصادر فيها في غيبة المتهم .......و من الخطأ قياس سقوط الأحكام الغيابية في مواد الجنايات على حالة المعارضة في الأحكام الغيابية الصادرة في مواد الجنح و التي يسري في حقها نص المادة 397 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية  و يكون الحكم الصادر فيها قابلاً للمعارضة  ". 
( نقض في 12/5/1959 المكتب الفني س10  ص531 – مشارإليه بمؤلف الدكتور/ عبدالحكم فودة – محكمة الجنايات – 1992 – ص 481 ، 482 )

أشرف سعد الدين المحامي بالإسكندرية 
0126128907

----------

